

SparkleShare - Inspired by DropBox, built on git, FOSS - Nwallins
http://gitorious.org/sparkleshare/sparkleshare/blobs/master/README

======
jonhohle
I like that the first questions I had is answered right in the FAQ:

    
    
      Q: Why is it written in Mono/C#?
      A: Because I hate freedom.

~~~
IgorPartola
At least he's honest.

------
Groxx
Dupe of: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1424299> which links to
SparkleShare's homepage instead of the readme file.

